

Ask HN: Did LinkedIn Just Rollout New UI to All? - Brian_Curliss


======
nodata
Looks the same to me. Screenshot?

Edit: oh god [http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/19/3783286/katy-perry-
inspir...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/19/3783286/katy-perry-inspired-
linkedin-redesign)

------
omgmog
I got it here, so I would assume so, or there's some A/B testing going on! :)

